# Cheap great Fish eye/Macro Lens for phone (*some phones may work)



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 16, 2015)

Today i just receive a cheap lens off of ebay. At first the lens is a fish eye lens but when you twist off the wide angle lens it becomes a macro lens.

This is not the best lens but it is a great cheap lens and it is fun to play around with and it is only *$1.69 Shipped*! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400895922748?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&amp;ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

*Note:*
This lens is made for the Iphone but, Please confirm that your cell phone camera is flat and can stick around for 13 mm in diameter of adapter ring


I will post pictures soon.


----------



## LAME (Apr 16, 2015)

That's actually pretty cool... Ive seen other styles of the sort but they were more of a "clip on" lens, therefore you had to have the specific phone to use it. I do like this one since its a mountable version. Even if its made for the iphone, it can still work with most smartphones.  

Maaaaaay have to snag myself one of these.


----------



## baskmantids (Apr 16, 2015)

I would love to see how some pictures taken with this lens looks as iv been looking for a lens I can use while I save up enough to get a really good one


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow i was making a 5 min video and my phone died! now i have to make the video again  



baskmantids said:


> I would love to see how some pictures taken with this lens looks as iv been looking for a lens I can use while I save up enough to get a really good one


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah post some pics so we can see how the lense works


----------



## baskmantids (Apr 17, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Wow i was making a 5 min video and my phone died! now i have to make the video again


Haha that happens to me all the time while writing out post and replies. Or I'll press back on accidents


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 17, 2015)

Here is a macro test i took with my sub adult male Miomantis caffra









I honestly do not know what happened with this photo, but when i found it, i thought it looked cool.


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 25, 2015)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> I honestly do not know what happened with this photo, but when i found it, i thought it looked cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's caused by very shallow DOF (depth of field) due to the magnification, I have a few like that and liked the umbrella look it created too. To fix the issue you would have to do focus stacking, or better yet adjust your F-stop and other exposure triangle settings ISO/Shutter Speed/Aperture (but as it is a phone I highly doubt that is a option).


----------

